# Post pictures of your cats here



## bettafishgirl (Mar 29, 2013)

Ah, my fellow cat people. So you'd like to show of your pics? Do so!


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Here is Oscar, my rescue Manx! Oh your cat looks just like Ebony one of mum's cats!!!


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

My bundles of joy! All rescues!


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow Fishybitty such pretty colours! The pure grey is just likes mums cat Tristan, he is the best cat ever (apart from Oscar my boy, he is my baby!). Tristan has such an awesome personality!!!!


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I figured out their breed is called "Russian Blue". That is good, all our cats have different personalities. Luckily, they all get along for the most part. I didn't expect to have this many. It just kind of happened. 

We rescued the little siamese mix off the street. She was only sooo tiny. Not even ready to be weened. Had her spayed when she was old enough all got her, her shots.

Oh yeah, they are all spayed/neutered.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

We thought Tristan was Russion Blue when he was a kitten but as he got older he became really solid and as I uderstand it Russian blues are finely built. I was thinking maybe Russian blue cross British short hair, at a guess I am no expert

All or ours are rescues to. Oscar my Manx was dumped, ridled with fleas and ear mites and starving to death. He was extremely anti-social and does not get along with other animals either. He is my only cat and has to be kept seperate to any other animals because he will attack them and cause serious damage! He adores me and is a very one person cat. He is nervous of most people but some he is very aggressive to. If he thinks I am in danger he is just like a guard dog and pull attack whatever he thinks is a threat to me. I love him to bits.

Another kitten was dumped with my cat. He is a short haired ginger named Garfield also was riddled with fleas, earmites and was so extremely skinny he had temporarily paralysis in the hind legs. I nursed him back to health and my sister took him.

Mum has Tristan who was dumped in a cane paddock and poisoned from drinking poisoned water from a hydrant in the cane paddock. He was very sick for a long time. I had to force feed with a syringe and administer so many meds...... thankfully he pulled through.

Whiskas a ginger and white cat was dumped at the local tip, mum and dad took him on..........he is 18 years old now!

Then there is Millie and her three kittens. Millie was dumped and left to starve, riddled with Tape worm and a walking skeleton. She got pregnant and had three very wild kittens. It took me a year to befriend Millie and she is now one of the most affectionate cats I have ever known. We really did not want to keep the kittens too, we already had more than enough cats but they were feral sooooooooooo wild they would have been euthanaised at the RSPCA and noone else would want cats that would rip you to pieces if you tried to pick them up.......... so mum adopted them too.

All the cats are desexed and vaccinated. We NEVER wanted this many but what can you do? I only have the one but live at home with my parents and sister and their cats. Millies kittens are Ebony-pure black female Casper- Pure white male and Amber- tortoiseshell female. Millie is Blue cream mixed breed with some Siamese in her.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

That is really cool! There are apartments down the street from here, and a neighbor told me people move in get cats. Then they kick them out and move out. 

I wish I could help more cats, but at the moment I just can't. 


Lol, I would write about my cats but geeze It would take a bit because they are all so different. Also, a few of them have been kind of "problemed" cats that we have rehabilitated. I love them to death though


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

*Lia*

this is Lia the Black Cat^_^ she likes to sit on the fish tank


----------



## bettafishgirl (Mar 29, 2013)

gorgeous kitties everyone  I really like the black ones lol


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

Gracie


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

My No-Less!! <3 









He was rescued from my brother who apparently thinks that drowning unwanted kittens instead of spaying the mom is an acceptable way to control barn cat populations. We had his brother too, who was a black tabby, but he went missing when they went to my dad's to wait for us to get on our feet. My dad is going to let us take the black cat that was born at his house to keep No-Less company when we finally get a house of our own.


----------

